# So much java moss!!



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I bought a bunch of java moss for $10 today. Who wants to see pics? This is what my 10 gallon looks like with all the moss in it.







[/url][/IMG] Here is what it looks like without the moss







[/url][/IMG] Here is what it looks like when I laid the moss out







[/url][/IMG] This is my hand in comparison







[/url][/IMG] My hand is so fat,lol


----------



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

Holy crap that's a ton of moss!


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Yep, and for $10 .This is the 2nd time I have bought a huge chunk of java moss for $10. i will post a pic of the first batch of java I got tomorrow.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Lovely moss!


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Nice big bunch of moss, but that piece of drift wood.....is it real. I love it.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Yes, the driftwood is real. I don't really like it. Too bad you don't live closer to me, I would give it to you. @ author The moss was compacted into a small kritter keeper.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hello, Brian
Java moss is a very beautiful water plant. But that should not tangle lump.
Structure, branches with young leaves at the ends it's nice.
When vacuuming should we preserve the structure.
Here is a picture.




Java moss as a spawning substrate for Killies, or as a first source of food for other small fish. You can see under the microscope, as many small food animals are hidden among the leaves.

Another thing
There is a water plant would be made List. For the beginner to identify their waterplants. (Idea of Summer).
I have a few pictures, and I'll do more.
I'll wait until someone known person starts the topic
I see your pictures are tidy. Maybe you want to help by also?


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

[MENTION=28944]Arthur7[/MENTION] I can see your photos just fine in here?


----------



## clumsycarp (Jul 28, 2015)

there are so many kinds of beautiful mosses available.Java moss is the the most readily available and least expensive ; but still not cheap.that was a great deal big b.
we have a lot of moss in our tanks.the fish love it.and it is outstanding for breeding.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I know clumsy, I still can't believe that I got so much fro so little .


----------

